# blind fish?



## jmhg11 (Mar 14, 2016)

alright so me and a friend went to Aprils on Saturday and he bought a baby lionhead (I am currently housing him while he sets up a new tank) the little guy has pure black eyes and at the time he looked to swim fine and he still does swim fine but I'm just sort of concerned that the poor guy might be blind anyways of telling if this is true? thanks in advanced!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Black eyes shouldn't be an issue. Unless the wen is growing over the eyes, he's probably just fine. If he's eating, not bumping into stuff, and otherwise looks healthy, you probably have nothing to worry about.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

It's just a colour morph. Some have both, some have one and some have none. No difference in behaviour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhg11 (Mar 14, 2016)

April said:


> It's just a colour morph. Some have both, some have one and some have none. No difference in behaviour.
> 
> alright thanks I was just concerned because he was bumping into the glass. hes stopped doing it now so I think its ok


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Solid Black eyes in goldfish are called button eyes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

